

Google Wants to Join the Party, Not Crash It - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/15/technology/google-devices-integrated-daily-lives.html?hpw

======
ezpassmac
I actually believe that Siri does the best job of joining a party. Imagine in
5 years all the questions you can ask it. It's going to be like inviting the
most intelligent person to the party, rather than the uninvited guest.

